# Ned Rorem: ever played any of his piano works?



## Pianoxtreme (May 31, 2013)

Recently, I had the opportunity to learn his 1st piano sonata for the VFMC Mary Smart competition. Granted, I didn't win, but it was a sheer joy to learn the sonata. Rorem isn't known for his wide piano output, so I'm wondering if anybody else has ever learned a Ned Rorem work on the piano.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I listen to all three sonatas regularly (as performed by Thomas Lanners) and hope to learn some Rorem sometime. Haven't yet -- too much else on my plate for now...


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha! What a timely opportunity for this thread! I bought the score to Rorem's Toccata just a few weeks ago (I believe that it's the third movement of his Sonata No. 1, but he re-published it as a stand-alone piece due to its popularity). I really liked it when I first heard it, but now I'm not so sure...


----------

